# German Blue Ram, Honey Gourami or Angelfish with Platies and Rasboras



## BabyBoyBlue (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a planted 36 Gallon Bow Tank.

18+ Platy (in various stages of growth from fry to adults)
8x Harlequin Rasboras

The tank is doing great. Some platy frys are growing out to adulthood, and for the most part, self-regulating (some frys get eaten by the bigger platies).

There's no aggression at all in this tank which the family likes.

Of course, I would like to add a single fish, to add a little flair to the tank. Either a German Blue Ram, Honey Gourami or Angelfish.

I understand, that most likely, there will no longer be any surviving frys and I'm fine with that being that I already have a lot of platies in this tank.

I would like to keep this as a peaceful tank. Would it be possible with any of these 3 ?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

BabyBoyBlue said:


> I have a planted 36 Gallon Bow Tank.
> 
> 18+ Platy (in various stages of growth from fry to adults)
> 8x Harlequin Rasboras
> ...


The Angelfish is out, they need atleast 55 gallon and are schooling fish that need to be kept in schools of 6+. What are parameters? Because you already have the platies which need medium to hard water with the Harlequins which need soft acidic water. The fish you are trying to keep also need soft acidic water. The rams would also be a no, they prefer temps much higher than most tropical fish (82-88) The Honey Gourami might be your best bet, but I need to know your parameters before I go any further.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

I agree with Jayy.. in a 36 gal you could keep a breeding pair of angels, possibly a small school of fish but the angels may attack / kill when they are spawning. A solitary angel will be stressed and depressed. Blue Rams are very fragile, need soft / acidic water, and at least 80°+ so the tank mates would be limited. Depending on your parameters you may be able to get a Bolivian ram. The honey gourami would be fine on it's own and I know it would work with the rasboras, but depending on your hardness and ph, platies may not be compatible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

